# Wondering if my progress with Mike's tapes is normal? A question for Cookies4marilyn



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

Ok. Here's the deal: (And sorry. I have a tendency to post long things!)I forget the actual day I'm on but I'd say I'm about a week away from starting the fourth session. At first, I felt so relaxed and while I still got sick, it wasn't that big of a deal. I used to run out of my first and second period classes of the day because I'd get D so bad or just get cramps so bad and I'd just sit there with my hands sweating, so nervous. As soon as I started listening to the tapes...I never had to run out of class again. I still haven't.Even when I was sick, it didn't stress me out. I'd just kind of be like, alright, IBS is kicking in, gotta go to the bathroom, no big deal...D started to get less, but the pain got to be a lot more. I dont know if I was just noticing it more since the D was less or what. It's still the same way, I almost wonder if I'm getting alternating C and D now or something. Like it hurts so bad but I can't go...and now I only go like once or twice a day...which is a lot less than normal for me.So anyhow, I didn't know if that alternation in bowel movements was normal. And also, out of nowhere, my anxiety skyrocketed to an alltime high. I felt so great, so stressfree for awhile, it was wonderful. Now I feel myself tense up everytime I drive so far away from my house. I got in a traffic jam the other day and freaked out so much I couldn't consentrate on anything really of what my boyfriend was saying to me. I have been under a lot of extra stress lately (graduation next week, college, etc) but I didn't know if this dramatic change in anxiety was normal?Sorry this is so long, but I've been wondering if this all makes sense or not?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Gracefully~Don't worry about your change in bowel habits. Everyone is different, but for some people, the symptoms can swing from one extreme to another for a very short time - and you can also sometimes "detect" severity changes in symptoms. What is happening is that your subconscious mind is playing out a balance. You are doing what you are supposed to do - some folks have it go by rather unnoticed, and others like yourself and myself as well, notice the nuances and changes in bowel habit as the body readjusts and tries to balance things out.Now remember too, that graduation time can be extremely stressful for most people, as well as starting over in a new time of life. This can produce IBS type symptoms in even non-IBS folks, so don't put too much stress on this, and just keep on listening to your sessions. Having a reaction to stressful times is normal. Your anxiety is high most likely for two reasons - one is normal stress related anxiety due to the graduation, life changes, as mentioned, and also, because you are reacting to the changes in yoursystem as your body balances things out. Even poeple taking medication sometimes have an adjustment period, so don't worry or be alarmed by this stuff for now.A gentle thought - what I do when over loaded with stress, is that I will listen to my session an extra time to help calm me down. If you are able to get some time to do this, especially before graduation time, just mellow yourself out a bit, and this may be helpful.Also, know too, that you will come through this fluctuating time, it will pass as your body and mind sync up, and the positive thoughts get stronger, and healing continues to grow -Hang in there, and also, I will keep a positive thought out for you to have some calm time, and a good graduation experience while feeling great. It will all come together nicely - enjoy this time in your life - you will be better, you'll see!!


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

Thank you for your reply.Everything you've said makes sense, I am extremely stressed out right now about all the changes going on in my life but I still have high hopes for these tapes. Thanks again.


----------

